# FR: à cause des lois



## Rose113

"À cause des lois autour de la marijuana, les personnes qui l'utilisent comme un traitement légitime font face à une stigmatisation, les décourageant de l'utiliser et c’est ce que la décriminalisation aidera à réduire."

I wrote this for a French paper, and the teacher said it's the wrong usage here, but I don't know why.


----------



## olivier68

Hi Rose113,

The wrong usage of... what ?

"à cause de " ?
ou
"les décourageant"  ?

On peut discuter sur "à cause de" : peut-être "Du fait de" serait-il "meilleur". Mais cela reste tout à fait correct.

"les décourageant" n'est pas "naturel", ici, en français (surtout si vous mettez une virgule avant). On écrira ici plutôt : "qui les décourage". Mais le sens est correct.


----------



## Rose113

Elle a dit que "à cause de" n'est pas correct ici

Does "Du fait des lois..." sound right?


----------



## olivier68

Je ne vois pas d'erreur à utiliser "à cause de" ("du fait de" serait peut-être meilleur).

Ou quelque chose m'échappe... Est-ce bien l'anglais "due to" qui est utilisé ?


----------



## Rose113

"Due to" would work here in English, but I was more thinking "because of".


----------



## olivier68

"Du fait des lois" sounds well in French. It means "because of" or "due to".


----------



## Maître Capello

I would make the same comment as Olivier: _à cause de_ is not really wrong, but I would more naturally say _en raison de_ (or _du fait de_ as he suggested).

_*En raison des* lois concernant la marijuana…_


----------



## plantin

I think your teacher is right:
_à cause de_ implies a negative responsability of someone or something. Here, by saying "à cause de", the writer takes sides against the laws.
_en raison de_ introduces the cause in a neutral way.


----------



## Maître Capello

plantin said:


> _à cause de_ implies a negative responsability of someone or something.


Not necessarily… See the first example in the TLFi s.v. _cause_² (§ II.A.1.b)


> _Loc. prép._ ♦ *À cause de.* Du fait de. _On la croyait moins vieille, à cause de ses cheveux bruns_ (Flaubert, _Trois contes._ Un Cœur simple, 1877, p. 64)._ On ne pouvait laisser les fenêtres ouvertes, à cause du bruit_ (R. Rolland, _Jean-Christophe,_ Antoinette, 1908, p. 865).


----------



## Rose113

plantin said:


> I think your teacher is right:
> _à cause de_ implies a negative responsability of someone or something.



It is a negative responsibility though. It's a bad thing, and it's their fault, so shouldn't "à cause de" be correct?


----------



## plantin

Rose113 said:


> It is a negative responsibility though. It's a bad thing


I forgot to mention: in my answer I took into account the fact that you write journalism ("I wrote this for a French paper") an so, have to relate the facts objectively (after all, the law is the law and many people may not share your way of thinking about decriminalisation of cannabis...). In this context, a value judgement might be inappopriate. That could explain the correction by the teacher. But it depends of the positioning of the article, if it is militant or not. In the first case, "à cause de" could be justified.


----------



## Reynald

Rose113 said:


> It is a negative responsibility though. It's a bad thing, and it's their fault, so shouldn't "à cause de" be correct?


If that's what you think, then there's no reason not to use _à cause de. _


----------



## Nicomon

Maître Capello said:


> I would make the same comment as Olivier: _à cause de_ is not really wrong, but I would more naturally say _en raison de_ (or _du fait de_ as he suggested).
> _*En raison des* lois concernant la marijuana…_


  I agree on all counts.   _En raison des...  _is what first came to mind.
But if I were to choose between _à cause de_ and _du fait de..._ I'd use the former. _Du fait de _is not an expression that comes to me naturally.

I'm adding this to the quote from TLFI 





> L’expression _à cause de_, qui signifie « en raison de, en considération de, par la faute de », implique généralement l’idée d’un résultat fâcheux, même si elle peut aussi avoir le sens plus neutre de « du fait de ».


 Source

Sans faire une relecture complète - il y aurait des tas de façons de remanier - je suggère cette version à peine modifiée :
_En raison des lois actuelles sur la marijuana, ceux qui l'utilisent comme traitement légitime font face à une stigmatisation qui les décourage de l'utiliser. 
C'est ce que la légalisation aidera à réduire._


----------



## Reynald

Pour moi, _*en raison de*_, ou _*du fait de* _sont trop neutres, ou trop faibles, par rapport à ce qu'elle veut exprimer. De son point de vue (cf. # 10), c'est à cause de ces lois qu'il y a stigmatisation de ceux qui utilisent légitimement la marijuana. Elle est donc favorable à une dépénalisation générale.
Quoi qu'on en pense, on n'a pas à nuancer ce point de vue dans la traduction. Et il n'y a rien, grammaticalement ou sémantiquement, qui s'oppose à _*à cause de*_.
Je pense qu'elle peut donc tout à fait justifier son choix auprès de son professeur et qu'il n'y aurait aucune raison de considérer ce choix comme une erreur dans une copie.


----------



## Nicomon

The original poster is Canadian.  And right or wrong, I think that Rose is referring to this :





> La loi est finalement passée; la marijuana _cannabis_ sera officiellement légale à partir du 15 janvier 2018.


   D'accord avec toi, Reynald, pour ce qui est de  _à cause de._
Mais à mon avis, _en raison de_ (qui me semble moins faible que  _du fait de_) est un juste milieu pour traduire _because of _(voir post 5).


----------

